# some questions on housing Barn Owl?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi i have been researching bar owls for 2 years now and am going to go on a few courses over the sumer hol's on flying them with a local owler, so i have heard alot about housng a barn owl ( anything from : tying it down to a 16'x10'x10' aviaries ) but i want to know what i should keep it in , what about sheds? ( talking about big 12'ones )or i was thinking building a frame 6x6x6 and then putting panels on it or if you can use it , very small chicken wire( i was tols this can injure the bird?).

Thanks

Ismail


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

you would want the plastic coated wire so the bird can not injure itself. if you got a big shed you could take one of the sides off and cover this with wire then you would have a suitable aviary, i wouldnt suggest ever tethering an owl but i know some do.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

No owl should be tethered for extended periods of weathering, let alone _living_ like it!
Minimum aviary size for a barn owl is 6x6x6 but SHOULD be 8x6x6 or bigger - excluding the DDS.
Plenty of willow and oak branches for perching, nest box for the winter with a small heat lamp (not usually needed, but in the event it is.... a few C can decide life or death for a barn owl!), sanitary flooring, easy clean walls etc. Sheds work fine, put a 8"x6' vent in the back in the middle/top of the wall, a weathering window in the top (1 1/2'x2') and plenty of windows in the front, you can use 9g 1x1 mesh, works well and is safe.


----------

